
Apple Sues Qualcomm for $1B, Alleging Extortion [pdf] - saycheese
https://regmedia.co.uk/2017/01/20/apple_v_qualcomm.pdf
======
richardboegli
Qualcomm response
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13449956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13449956)

